# Hey! Kind of off topic, but....



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

care to vote for me and Ivan?

Promotions on Facebook

i know this is really off topic, but it would be greatly appreciated! add me as a friend too if you want! (just let me know your a horse forum member!) 

thank you!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

*If you start a Contest, please finish it*

Cool, on face book?


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

yep.


----------

